# Removing a Bachmann GP40 shell



## Berrychon (4 mo ago)

Hello Happy Members !
How can I gently remove an old Bachmann GP40 shell ? I want to convert it into a dummy loco. Thanks.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I had two of these but they are long gone
and memory dims. But you might try these
thoughts. 

First try removing the fuel tank. I seem
to recall that there is a screw hidden
under it. Then you would carefully pry
the shell away from the frame. I used
toothpicks to hold it away as I worked
the pry around the frame. Be gentle.

Don


----------



## Berrychon (4 mo ago)

You're absolutely right ! Found this video:


----------

